# 1600 Betakeys



## Thyon (6. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

dank m4ri bin ich auf OnlineWelten aufmerksam geworden,

die haben 1600 Betakeys zur Verlosung, habe mich angemeldet und sofort einen zugeschick bekommen

hier der Link

http://www.onlinewelten.com/content.php?inc=warbeta.index

MfG


----------



## Ineluki-OA (6. September 2008)

Ok vergesst das hier.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Ne eben getestet ..kommst innerhalb von 30 Sekunden an nen Beta key.


----------



## Thorakk (6. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ne eben getestet ..kommst innerhalb von 30 Sekunden an nen Beta key.


Jau, hab auch einen bekommen. Vielen Dank für den Link @Thyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tovakill (6. September 2008)

Hi
danke für den hinweis jetzt hab ich auch endlich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (6. September 2008)

jo funzt, hab auch grad einen bekommen

gibt auch noch die möglichkeit, bei einem rätsel mitzumachen und einen von 10 zu gewinnen, aber wer macht das schon bei dem angebot^^

mfg


----------



## Unna (6. September 2008)

wuhu!! endlich :] danke dir


----------



## Auylio (6. September 2008)

Hab auch eben teilgenommen, innerhalb von ner Minute hat man echt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikasi (6. September 2008)

jopp hab auch einen bekommen, danke an Thyon!


----------



## Sarvas (6. September 2008)

juhu WAR ich Komme^^ vielen vielen dank für den genialen hinweis!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevarine (6. September 2008)

ich hab mich gerade da angemeldet und die meinen sie schicken mir eine aktivierungsemail aber seit 2 min hab ich noch keine bekommen oO
kann ich mich da trotzdem schon für einen key melden oder muss ich warten bis die email da is?


----------



## etmundi (6. September 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## Piafra (6. September 2008)

super danke, hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat nichtmal 30 sek. gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soniko (6. September 2008)

Piafra schrieb:


> super danke, hab auch einen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die seite hat irgendwie nen time out  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soniko (6. September 2008)

Soniko schrieb:


> Die seite hat irgendwie nen time out
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay danke habs vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevarine (6. September 2008)

kann mir wer vielleicht nen betakey besorgen (also per pm dann schicken) wenn er schon einen hat,wäre echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... irgendwie kriegt Onlinewelten es nämlich nich hin mir ne email zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/edit

ich hab jetzt mal gesagt Passwort vergessen dann habe ich auch eine email bekommen und kann mich anmelden wenn ich aber beim gewinnspiel meinen nick eingebe kommt da das der nick nich existiert ... die aktivierungsemail is auhc noch nicht gekommen ... kann mir wer da helfen?


----------



## dscrudi (6. September 2008)

genial der tipp...kein minute waren müssen ^^


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Sevarine schrieb:


> kann mir wer vielleicht nen betakey besorgen (also per pm dann schicken) wenn er schon einen hat,wäre echt nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Evtl hast die Falsche adresse angegeben /vertippt oderso) ansonsten schau am besten in deinem Spam Ordner nach dort könnte sie gelandet sein.

Weil eigentlich bekommst du sofort eine Nachricht zu gesendet.


----------



## KennyKiller (6. September 2008)

Sevarine schrieb:


> kann mir wer vielleicht nen betakey besorgen (also per pm dann schicken) wenn er schon einen hat,wäre echt nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol wer dazu zu unfähig is braucht kein war spieln


----------



## Zulu1 (6. September 2008)

cool danke dir hab nu auch einen echt guter post


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Sevarine schrieb:


> kann mir wer vielleicht nen betakey besorgen (also per pm dann schicken) wenn er schon einen hat,wäre echt nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Denk dir schnell nen Nick aus ... es is egal einfach was eintippen ^^ brauchst da nix vorher erstellen.


----------



## Sevarine (6. September 2008)

danke für den flame aber wenn man keine ahnung hat .... 
erstens mal hier is keiner unfähig sondern ich hab mich da registriert mit der RICHTIGEN email adresse hab ich extra nochma nachgeguckt aber die senden mir keine aktivierungsemail und ich weiß nich warum ... wenn du einen sinnvollen beitrag hast darfste den gerne schreiben aber sinnlose beiträge kannste dir sonstwohin schreiben aber nich hier ins forum!


----------



## Sayenne (6. September 2008)

alle weg


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (6. September 2008)

ging mir genauso, nachdem ich schon auf mehreren Seiten versucht habe einen Beta-Key zubekommen und es nie klappte, dann das hier. Echt genial. Tausend Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schorse1981 (6. September 2008)

moin,


hab auch sofort einen bekommen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Sevarine schrieb:


> danke für den flame aber wenn man keine ahnung hat ....
> erstens mal hier is keiner unfähig sondern ich hab mich da registriert mit der RICHTIGEN email adresse hab ich extra nochma nachgeguckt aber die senden mir keine aktivierungsemail und ich weiß nich warum ... wenn du einen sinnvollen beitrag hast darfste den gerne schreiben aber sinnlose beiträge kannste dir sonstwohin schreiben aber nich hier ins forum!


Ich hoffe du meintest jezt nicht mich weil ich hatte in keinster weise vor dich irgendwie zu flamen  oder belehren zu wollen...

Also nocheinmal :> Denk dir in dem Feld Nicknamen einfach etwas aus  "ich weis nich ob es da sone art sperre für doppelte namen gibt" 


Als ich es getestet hatte habe ich dort die Felder ausgefüllt ...eine E-mail bekommen ...diese Bestätigt und ne 2. mail bekommen ;D


----------



## Sevarine (6. September 2008)

syane ich meinte Doimli der mit der großen roten überschrift und dem sinnvollen beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn man da irgendwas eingibt dann kommt da das der nick nich existiert aber mit meiner gmxmailadresse hab ich nun auch einen betakey bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem danke für deine tipps


----------



## Nightbrave (6. September 2008)

großes Danke an Thyon!


----------



## m4ri (6. September 2008)

Jo Thyon,

schmückst dich wenigstens nicht mit fremden Federn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thx,das du mich erwähnt hast *freu*
Wollte keinen neuen Beitrag eröffnen,weil ich dacht die Key´s sind gleich alle ?!
So kann man sich täuschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß + cu Morgen...........


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

lol wasn das gerad registriert direkt n key bekommen xD


----------



## Scaraba (6. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Onlinewelten. Hat sofort geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSensenmann (6. September 2008)

Year danke


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. September 2008)

bekommt man ne bestätigungsemail, dass man am gewinnspiel teilgenommen hat? hab nur die bekommen, die man zur registrierung eines profils auf onlinewelten.com bekommt =(


----------



## DeadAngel (6. September 2008)

Wie geil! Und der Client ballert hier gerade meine komplette Datenleitung platt. Sau geil! Fällt mir nur das zu ein:

WAR IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirg (6. September 2008)

also wer jetzt immernoch keinen key hat dem kann man auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen sry ... aber zig seiten haben ihre keys zum fenster rausgeworfen sodass eigt. jeder der es gerne spielen möchte , auch zum OB start spielen kann...


----------



## Bersi22 (6. September 2008)

Vielen Dank und ich dachte schon das ich leer ausgehen würde.


----------



## Flyonwar (6. September 2008)

Same danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. September 2008)

KEINE AOL EMAILADRESSE BENUTZEN!!!!!!! hab keine email bekommen... mit web.de gings


----------



## Voice-freak666 (6. September 2008)

Jaaaa xD ich hab einen ich packs ned .....da warte schon 3 jahre drauf und jezz isses so weit. freue mich für jeden der einen bekommen hat !


----------



## Nizaris (6. September 2008)

Hmm hab auch ne Gewinnmeldung erhalten aber dann steht da folgendes:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

du hast bei der BetaKey-Vergabe auf OnlineWelten.com teilgenommen und bist einer von 1600 glücklichen Gewinnern eines Keys zur Beta von WarHammer Online!

Um in die Welt einzutauchen, brauchst du folgenden Key: 

Und da wo der Key stehen müsste herrscht gähnende Leere......
Wie kann das angehen?


----------



## LyráAhdri (6. September 2008)

Hab gleich 2 für mich und meinen Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätt ich gar net gedacht, das das so reibungslos klappt. Nochmals Danke, supi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosveratus (6. September 2008)

Jo, bei mir steht auch kein Key in der mail :-(


----------



## Marleyn (6. September 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht, komisch.
Zu früh gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marleyn


----------



## n e X (6. September 2008)

bei mir ebenfalls nicht ! dickes fragezeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Constantia (6. September 2008)

Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet und eine Mail mit einem Betakey erhalten, aber der Key fehlt!!!!
_______________________________________________________________________________
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

du hast bei der BetaKey-Vergabe auf OnlineWelten.com teilgenommen und bist einer von 1600 glücklichen Gewinnern eines Keys zur Beta von WarHammer Online!

Um in die Welt einzutauchen, brauchst du folgenden Key: 

Unter www.war-europe.com kannst du dich anmelden.
Den Client zur Open Beta bekommst du hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de
________________________________________________________________________________

Wahrscheinlich gibt es jetzt keine mehr! :-(


----------



## can'X (6. September 2008)

Bei mir ist auch das selber leider mal wieder kein Glück gehabt :-(


----------



## rojaro (6. September 2008)

Hab auch nur ne mail ohne Key bekommen :-(


----------



## LyráAhdri (6. September 2008)

Hm das ja doof. hab eben noch einmal bei mir nachgesehen *puh* hatte schon angst ^^ Aber key steht drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber für euch anderen ist da echt schade ;( vll gibts ja noch ne andre Alternative? Musste auch bisher ewig suchen, bis ich einen bekommen hab.


----------



## Medisono (6. September 2008)

Dann sind wohl alle Keys vergeben.


----------



## Rabengott (6. September 2008)

Naja, meine drei reichen mir.


----------



## Detek (6. September 2008)

Hab auch leider keinen bekommen :/
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ne Seite im laufe des Tages, hoffe ich zumindestens.

mfg detek


----------



## Fostéx (6. September 2008)

Wer noch GAR KEINEN Key hat und gerne einen haben möchte kann sich per PM bei mir melden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das wars, sorry an alle die ich nicht glücklick machen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## can'X (6. September 2008)

3 Stück willst du vielleich einen Verschenknen?^^


----------



## Marinello (6. September 2008)

Ich habe mal eine kurze, wirklich gaanz kurze Zwischenfrage, habe noch keine antwort gefunden. Wie läuft das mit dem Patcher ab ? Ist der loginname der gleich wie auf der WAR-Hp ? Also is das der acc den man schon auf der ofiziellen seite von war hat. Oder erstellt man sich morgen einen Acc und benutzt den ?

Mfg


----------



## Tramiel (6. September 2008)

Jetzt sind wohl auch die letzten 1600 keys weg.
Naja hab mir noch 2 für mich und nen Freund gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Server das morgen aushalten xD.

Stimmt es eigendlich das man morgen noch einen 3gb patch saugen muss bevor man testen kann?


----------



## Chemistry (6. September 2008)

Hab mich in dem andern Thread schon bedankt aber machs hier nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für den Tip m4ri, hab auch einen bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogonek (6. September 2008)

Hi,

bei mir leider das gleiche. Email ohne Key bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Falls jemand noch einen übrig hat und sich erbarmen könnte, würde ich mich über eine PM mit einem Key sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunkee D (6. September 2008)

noch jemand en beta key über???? wenn  dann biiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttte schick mir ein per pm :-)
bin echt verzweifelt :'(


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Kein Glück gehabt, sind alle schon weg *Wein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detek (6. September 2008)

jo, wer auch noch einen für mich hat, bitte PN.
Hatte wohl auch nich so viel glück :/


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. September 2008)

alles leere emails...


----------



## eye_of_fire (6. September 2008)

bin zwar nicht verzweifelt, aber wen wer noch nen key übrig hätte, würde ich mich über ne pm auch freuen..


----------



## Gewebekomplex (6. September 2008)

Ich nehm gern auch noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab bei 4 sachen mit gemacht um einen zu bekommen. Nie glück gehabt....
einfach PM an mich PLZ!


----------



## rydal (6. September 2008)

Hi ,

suche noch verzweifelt nen key falls einer einen hat PN schreiben 
würde mich freuen danke !

mfg


----------



## Koldar0 (6. September 2008)

würde mich auch super über einen freuen hab bis jetz überall mitgemacht aber keinen erfolg gehabt


----------



## Monadar (6. September 2008)

/vote for close


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Schau dich nen bischen hier um :> gibtn paar Themen in denen die Leute ihre Beta key's anbieten ...wirst wohl eher wenig Leute finden die sich sagen : Jop der schreit am lautesten dem geb ich meinen Beta key ;D

wie gesagt schau etwas rum :> wirst sicher fündig


----------



## Rabengott (6. September 2008)

Ne, andersrum, wer noch keinen hat pm an mich. Hab noch welche, mit etwas Glück gibts einen ab.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Siehste und da is jemand der welche vergibt :> 

btw Richtig nett von dir Rabengott ...hab meinen auch netterweise von jemandem aus Community geschenkt bekommen ;D


----------



## Beko61 (6. September 2008)

hätte vlt. jemand noch nen beta key für mich?wäre super nett..habs schon überall probiert aber kein key bekommen


----------



## Stroth80 (6. September 2008)

http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer

hab mir dort einen geholt gestern, aber ka ob die 50000 schon weg sind, probierts doch einfach mal


----------



## dewm (6. September 2008)

Oh Noez!

Hab auch noch kein glück mit nem beta key gehabt..
da würde mich jemand echt happy machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need key plx!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Stroth80 schrieb:


> http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer
> 
> hab mir dort einen geholt gestern, aber ka ob die 50000 schon weg sind, probierts doch einfach mal




Die sind meines wissens alle schon längst weg ... 50.000 hört sich zwar viel an ..aber die wurden ja für "Alle" bereit gestellt wobei das Alle natürlich für Frankreich,Italien,Spanien, Deutschland ect steht.


----------



## Kulls1 (6. September 2008)

Hey könnte mir vielleicht jemand einen beta key schicken? wäre echt super nett. 
hab bei so vielen gewinnspielen mit gemacht und hab nie einen bekommen. jetzt dachte ich "BOAH" war beta key auf onlinewelten! und was war.. leere email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre echt super cool wenn ihr mir einen geben könntet *hundeblick*

so long


----------



## Mondaine (6. September 2008)

Habe leider das Selbe Problem, falls noch jemand einen übrig hat, wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.. Sollte ich mehrere (von verschiedenen Leuten) bekommen, würde ich diese selbstverständlich anderen betakeylosen buffed usern zu verfügung stellen.

Besten Dank & lieber Gruss Mondaine


----------



## PiGrimar (6. September 2008)

Verarschen kann man sich auch alleine.

WarHammer Online BetaKey Vergabe&#8207; 
Von: beta@onlinewelten.com 
Gesendet: Samstag, 6. September 2008 17:23:43 
An:  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OnlineWelten.com - WarHammer Online BetaKey Vergabe
     www.OnlineWelten.com

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

du hast bei der BetaKey-Vergabe auf OnlineWelten.com teilgenommen und bist einer von 1600 glücklichen Gewinnern eines Keys zur Beta von WarHammer Online!

Gut das ich schon ein Key habe , hätte ihn gerne Weitergegeben


Um in die Welt einzutauchen, brauchst du folgenden Key: 

Unter www.war-europe.com kannst du dich anmelden.
Den Client zur Open Beta bekommst du hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de

------------
Diese Mail wurde automatisch generiert! 


da kommt nur nix, vieleicht doch wieder soein von diesen Spy Programmen wie eir sie alle kennen


----------



## Kulls1 (6. September 2008)

aber das kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein an so nen kack beta key zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*grml*


----------



## Matze(Xcrawler) (6. September 2008)

Es war auch nicht schwer.
Nur jetzt ist es halt zu spät.
Vorgestern/Gestern hättest zu 100% einen bekommen aber da sich viele mehrere Keys geholt haben sind jetzt natürlich alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hab auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (6. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> aber das kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein an so nen kack beta key zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beko61 (6. September 2008)

hatt vlt. einer noch einen für mich? ich versuche es schon die ganze zeit..kriege aber nie einen....will doch nur die beta testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LyráAhdri (6. September 2008)

das mit den leeren Codes in der mail ist normal wenn die keys alle sind. Die mail ist halt, wie unten notiert automatisch generiert und die Ersten 1600 Leute die schnell waren, bekommen nen key. So einfach. Ich hab so innerhalb von 10 min 2 keys bekommen und meinen Freund damit überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen nix Spyware und so.


----------



## Mondaine (6. September 2008)

Falls noch jemand einen Beta Key übrig hat wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar einen zuerhalten.

Besten Dank & Gruss
Mondaine


----------



## Der Warri (6. September 2008)

Würd mich auch freuen wenn noch jemand nen Key übrig hat =)

Danke The Warri


----------



## Matze(Xcrawler) (6. September 2008)

Ich würde auch einen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würds gern testen bevor ichs mir Kauf


----------



## Tahmuras (6. September 2008)

hatte auch kein glück mit dem beta key, meine e-mail war leider auch leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. September 2008)

ey sorry- aber schickt die beta keys nicht an die schnorrer die sich nur wegen nem key bei buffed anmelden (sieht man an den beiträgen/ anzahl). denkt an die community- und nicht zu letzt.. an .. mich .. 

verzweifel...


----------



## _Miche_ (6. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ey sorry- aber schickt die beta keys nicht an die schnorrer die sich nur wegen nem key bei buffed anmelden (sieht man an den beiträgen/ anzahl). denkt an die community- und nicht zu letzt.. an .. mich ..
> 
> verzweifel...



Du hast Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spongel96 (6. September 2008)

Hi!

Pls falls jemand noch einen Key übrig hat...würd mich wahnsinnig freuen... Bitte Bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zardios (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich auch total auf einen Beta-Key freuen wenn jemand noch einen übrig hätte,...


MfG
      Zardios


----------



## Fastrunner (6. September 2008)

Ja, einen Beta-key bekommen, das wäre schon was tolles.
Aber, wenn man kein Glück hat sollte, dass wohl einfach nicht sein, ich werde wohl oder übel auch bis zum release warten dürfen, bis ich warhammer endlich spielen darf. 

Gewinnspiele waren mir noch nie Positiv gegenüber gesinnt ^^.

Und so lange ist es ja nicht mehr, bis warhammer endlich gespielt werden kann, solange heißts däumchen drehen und hoffen, dass man doch irgendwie noch an einen Key kommt.

also, viel Erfolg euch noch ^^

Und wenn ihr mal nen Key zu viel habt, denkt an mich, würde mich freuen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Phylak (6. September 2008)

Grüsse

Dann will ich mich der sich auch nur für eine key bei buffed.de angemeldet habe auch 
mal in die Reihe der Key-Schnorrer gesellen. (Ehrlichkeit obsiegt?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte mich auch woanderes angemeldet wegen einem Key aber leider ist bisher nichts fruchtbares dabei
rausgekommen......

Falls noch jemand eine übriggeblieben Key übrig hat würde ich mich übrigens darüber freuen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/beg on

danke im Vorraus und freundlich Grüsse


----------



## Trel (6. September 2008)

hmmm... gesell ich mich auch einfach mal in die runde... 

wenn jemand nen key hat, ich würde auch gerne einen nehmen um das spiel anzutesten... würde ihn auch direkt weiter geben wenn
es mir nicht gefällt...

einfach ne pm... vlt mag mich ja einer der einen über hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (6. September 2008)

> /vote for close


Ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen. Man sieht hier nur noch Leute, die um irgendeinen Beta Key betteln. Davon haben sich dann dreister Weise nochmal 75% ein neuen Account für gemacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soviel dazu.
JimJam


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen. Man sieht hier nur noch Leute, die um irgendeinen Beta Key betteln. Davon haben sich dann dreister Weise nochmal 75% ein neuen Account für gemacht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap, es ist echt nicht mehr schön, sich hier im Forum herumzutreiben, da gefühlte 90% aller Posts Bettel-Posts sind... wer zu doof ist, sich 2 Tage vorher einen zu holen, hat jetzt auch keinen verdient, sry aber es ist nunmal so =/


----------



## Thront (6. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Du hast Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke yeah !! habe aber jetzt einen zu viel !!!(brauch ja nur einen, danke meinem anderen gönner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wer echt not hat (bitte- nur wer wirklich not hat) kann ihn haben.

danke an die buffed comunity aus der WAR-sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantixx (6. September 2008)

Hi liebe comunity

hab jetzt an "fast" allen gewinnspielen mitgemacht aber keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mit gewinnspielen (wie man sieht^^) immer pech
um zur sache zu kommen falls irgend ein netter spender noch einen übrig hat wär es echt sau geil und nett wenn er mir diesen zu kommen lassen würde
bin echt heiss drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Pantixx


----------



## Rerblin (6. September 2008)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner eigentlich nur anschließen... 

Habe an dem buffed gewinnspiel, dem von onlinewelten, von fileplay und vielen mehr teilgenommen... entweder wurde ich nicht gezogen oder kam immer nur wenige Minuten zu spät.

Sollte also irgendjemand noch einen beta key für WAAGH über haben, dann würde ich mich sehr über diesen freuen.... Habe ja schon von Leuten gehört, die im Gegensatz zu mir mehrere gewonnen haben :-(

greetz

rerblin



Pantixx schrieb:


> Hi liebe comunity
> 
> hab jetzt an "fast" allen gewinnspielen mitgemacht aber keinen bekommen
> 
> ...


----------



## terestian (6. September 2008)

Hallo leute,



Ich hab noch keinen key und wollte fragen ob mir einer einen geben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre nett wenn ich ein paar antworten erhalte.


----------



## terestian (6. September 2008)

bitte


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum hier jeder nach einem Key bettelt.
Denkt ihr wirklich, dass ihr ab morgen kostenlos Warhammer testen könnt?
So wie ich das sehe wurden viel zu viele Keys vergeben und ab morgen werden die Server dann enorm belastet/abstürzen.Mehr als eine Diashow erwarte ich nicht.
Ist eben ein Stresstest und kein Gameplay test.


----------



## Lawly (6. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum hier jeder nach einem Key bettelt.
> Denkt ihr wirklich, dass ihr ab morgen kostenlos Warhammer testen könnt?
> So wie ich das sehe wurden viel zu viele Keys vergeben und ab morgen werden die Server dann enorm belastet/abstürzen.Mehr als eine Diashow erwarte ich nicht.
> Ist eben ein Stresstest und kein Gameplay test.




Schönen Abend, liebe Buffed-War-Community.

Ich möchte meinen ersten Post hier ebenfalls mit einer Anfrage um
einen Schlüssel für die Beta ab morgen beginnen.
Jedoch möchte ich begründen warum, und nicht lediglich "betteln".

Nunja, alles began damit, dass ich heute bei Saturn am Spieleregal vorbeilief.
Unter Neuerscheinungen fiel mir das "Warhammer Online: Vorbesteller-Pack"-Paket
auf. "Hm, 10 Euro für das neue MMO?" Doch nicht, nur ein verfrühter Gameeinstieg.

Zuhause wieder angekommen erkundigte ich mich wann das Spiel entgültig in die
Läden kommen würde. "Ui, ist ja schon bald", hab ich mir gedacht.
[[Nochmal etwas zu meinem Background: Ich spiele WoW, es kotzt mich an.
Die News zum komenden Add-On: ernüchternd. WoW mutiert zum einheitsbrei,
damit wirklich, salopp gesagt, jeder Vollhonk mit dem Spiel klar kommt, 
Hauptsache die Kasse stimmt beim Konzern!]]
Fleißig habe ich mich auf die Suche nach der Beta gemacht, und auch Infos gefunden.
Mit Ernüchterung stellte ich fest, dass die Beta schon morgen beginnt..
daher konnte ich nicht einen einzigen Key abgreifen,
da die Keys einfach alle schon vergriffen waren.

Nun appelliere ich an euer gutes MMO-Herz, ob ihr nicht noch einen Key für mich habt.
Ich würde War sehr, sehr gerne antesten.

Besten Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße,
Lawly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (6. September 2008)

Weiss einer vielleicht ob die Seite onlinewelten.com noch BetaKeys übrig hat?


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Lawly schrieb:


> Schönen Abend, liebe Buffed-War-Community.
> 
> Ich möchte meinen ersten Post hier ebenfalls mit einer Anfrage um
> einen Schlüssel für die Beta ab morgen beginnen.
> ...



Ja genau, einfach mal bei buffed anmelden und um einen Key betteln...
und dann noch dreist meinen Beitrag zitieren, den du dir wahrscheinlich nicht mal durchgelesen hast^^


----------



## Lawly (7. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ja genau, einfach mal bei buffed anmelden und um einen Key betteln...
> und dann noch dreist meinen Beitrag zitieren, den du dir wahrscheinlich nicht mal durchgelesen hast^^



Ich habe erläutert warum, und Hauptsache mucken, aber sich meinen Post wahrscheinlich nicht durchlesen!
War wohl dein Ego zu groß, bzw dein Intellekt zu klein mehr als zwei Zeilen zu lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Have a nice day.


----------



## ErikBee (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Naja, meine drei reichen mir.


Ja glückwunsch das du 2 anderen die möglichkeit nimmst auch bei der Beta dabei zusein 

Ein dreifaches Hurra auf die Habgierigen


----------



## Alyah (7. September 2008)

grummel, hab auch an so ziemlich allen Gewinnspielen teilgenommen, aber auch nix bekommen. Falls einer noch einen übrig hat *meld* ^^ Allen, die einen erhalten haben (oder mehrere) GZ und viel Fun beim Zoggen.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch gerne einen Betakey, konnte aber keinen abgreifen. Ich bin da schon seit ca. einem halben Jahr hinterher, deswegen seit ihr meine letzte Hoffnung. Habe mich schon bei sicher 25-35 webseiten angemeldet und das mehrmals aber vergebens. Würde mich auch sehr sehr freuen. Also wenn ihr noch einen übrig habt icq:191285873. Ich kann Euch leider nichts als Gegenleistung geben, würde es aber gerne. MFG nexo


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

wer nach der fileplay aktion keinen beta key hat ist selber schuld sag ich mal...


----------



## Torunk (7. September 2008)

ja, wenn noch iiirgendwer einen key über hat - würde mich auch RIESIG über ne PN freun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (7. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> wer nach der fileplay aktion keinen beta key hat ist selber schuld sag ich mal...




naja kann man so auch nicht sagen, die waren auch in kürzester zeit weg,und wenn man grad mal 2 -3 stunden im RL zu tun hat, was meistens freitags und samstags so üblich ist, dann ist das einfach pech.


----------



## Validus (7. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand auch einen Key schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

in before banned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArthasOne (7. September 2008)

hey leute,
ich spiel schon seid mein halbes leben warhammer, wo ich gehört habe das jetzt das ein online game
habe ich mich sehr darüber gefreut. hab mir dann nächte lang videos berichte usw. reingezogen
dann hab ich erfahren das die beta bald los geht
darauf hin hab ich alles versucht um so ein beta key zubekommen, ohne das game vorzubestellen
seid dem schau ich immer nach neuer post 
aber leider hab ich keinen bekommen, was mich schon bissen ärgert da ich ja gleich zum anfang versucht hab ein zu bekommen
aber ich seh das nicht so ernst, da ich dann weiter videos und berichte mir reinziehen werde bis dann der 18.9. ist 
ich versteh das auch nicht warum alle nach ein beta key batteln 
ein tipp von mir :HÖRT BITTE DAMIT AUF, das macht kein spaß das zu lesen wir ihr battelt.

ich wünsch euch alle viel spaß mit euren key die einen haben 
haut rein 
N3O

ps: alle die ein key haben und bestimmt erst morgen zocken können, wenn das so weiter geht 
macht mal paar geile videos die ich mir dann bei youtube usw. reinziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

